# Credit Cards



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you have the same one twice?

Just done a quick search on Money Supermarket, and it is showing the Halifax All In One is the best for me. 

Well I already have that. So is it possible to renew? 

I always thought you can only have one, then have to wait a year or so before applying for the same one again?


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Can you have the same one twice?
> 
> Just done a quick search on Money Supermarket, and it is showing the Halifax All In One is the best for me.
> 
> ...


answer is no, unless it's an aditional card holder


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You can only have one. Or what you can do is pay yours off and close it down and then reapply one month later. Has to be a minimum of 30 days you have to wait before reapplying. I know this as I work for them. Obviously no guarantee you'll be accepted as it's a new application all together.


----------

